# Barking solutions



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all,

It's been awhile since I've been on here because Lucy and I have been doing quite well! However her barking has progressively gotten worse over the last few months. I live in an apartment and do not want to get evicted from this! I have tried distracting her and positive reinforcement when she stops barking at looks at me, but this has little effect. She gets so "in the zone" when she hears or see something. I would like to try a bark deterrent that emits a signal when it detects barking. Does anyone have any suggestions of ones that would be effective for a little yappy Hav with a high pitched bark? I preferably would like one I can leave on a table, rather than a manual one, that will automatically detect barking within a certain radius and correct her without me needing to press anything manually. All suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

I guess I should follow up that I'm not looking for a shock collar....I do not believe in that! Just the device that emits a high frequency sound. I realize now that my original post may have been a little ambiguous.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

generally there are no easy fixes for barking . Here is a good overall approach which is probably your best course of action. If you don't have the time due to the building situation ,I would think about getting a trainer in. Here's my friend Anne http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/woof/


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Dave. Good stuff in that article!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Lucy419 said:


> I would like to try a bark deterrent that emits a signal when it detects barking. Does anyone have any suggestions of ones that would be effective for a little yappy Hav with a high pitched bark?


I faced the same issue and thought technology was the solution so I purchased the Lentek Bark Free Dog Training Device. It soon (first 10 minutes) became clear that the device was going to escalate the problem by agitating the pup further.

I found free videos by Emily Larlham of Dogmantics, watched them, learned the principles, and then devoted a morning (after my neighbors had all gone to work) to working through them.

That's really all it took. She'll still alert bark (what I consider) appropriately, at for example a loud thud in the night, but apart from that, now interest, rather than barking is her default reaction.

I had not thought it through. As it turns out, she's just now starting to give me a little bark when she needs to go out, which I APPRECIATE. The device would have pinned her ears back were it still here.

I'm very new to toy breeds and don't have a lot of experience to share; but I did travel down the path you're on. Best wishes as you face this. We're rooting for you.

*PS:* I think if your anxiety level skyrockets when Lucy barks because you imagine your neighbors are assembling at that moment to petition for your eviction, she may pick up on that. I gave my neighbors a note that said hey I have a pup and I'm going to make her a good citizen, but you might at times hear the process.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Deacon Blues said:


> I faced the same issue and thought technology was the solution so I purchased the Lentek Bark Free Dog Training Device. It soon (first 10 minutes) became clear that the device was going to escalate the problem by agitating the pup further.
> 
> I found free videos by Emily Larlham of Dogmantics, watched them, learned the principles, and then devoted a morning (after my neighbors had all gone to work) to working through them.
> 
> ...


good for you. Yeah Emily has the best videos.


----------

